# Silver Wolf Ranch



## BirdDog25 (Oct 24, 2007)

I don't post often but enjoy reading all the good info on this board and wanted to see if anyone has any information on the Silver Wolf Ranch off I-10 near Seguin? From the road you can see buffalo, deer, ostrich, etc but I'm sure there's plenty more out there. It also looks like they have some sort of car museum. I've driven by it several times on my way to the deer lease and tried pulling it up online but can't seem to get much information. 

-BD


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

Here is an article about the ranch... www.silverwolfranch.net

I drive by it all the time coming & going from San Antonio to Victoria..

Supergas


----------



## BirdDog25 (Oct 24, 2007)

This website doesn't pull up for me. I'm guessing it's a privately owned ranch that doesn't have a website?


----------



## buenapark05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I hate to be left hanging when I have an unanswered question. 
So I just wanted to tell you that Silver Wolf Ranch is private. 
It is not for the public. There is no additional information regarding the ranch that can be disclosed at this time.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

It looks like there is some kind of Mosque or something back in the trees??? Something with a big tiled dome on it. Can you tell us what that is? All I know is they spent a fortune on the welded pipe fencing... and it looks good!


----------



## BirdDog25 (Oct 24, 2007)

buenapark05, thanks for the info. I was curious about it b/c it so unique but it must be very private b/c I can't find any information about it.


----------



## superman2424 (May 1, 2008)

I know who it belongs to. It belongs to the family of Samuel Joaquin Flores. He is the "Apostle" of "The Light of the World Church". His followers are pouring the money in to build him this place. And that domed building you see amongst all the trees, well, it's a palace fit for a king. The poor suckers are too blind to see that he is just expanding his empire and securing the future for his decendants. He is wringing every last penny from his followers and making his family fortunes.
I know all this because I have family in that church. They treat him like and call Samuel "King". The garages you see by one of the entrances is just one of Samuel's vast collection of collector cars. The "Church" "believes" that this place will one day be open to the general public, atleast those are the rumors. However, my feeling is that the leaders of the church just say this to keep them calm and without suspicion. There is a lot of secrecy surrounding this organization. If they are the light of the world, why do they do things in secrecy? I shouldn't even know about all this. But my relatives are very active in this church and they believe they're the New Israel and the chosen people. They believe in and are very proud of their leader. I really believe that there is nothing that his followers aren't willing to do for him. There are many other things that I don't agree with about this "religion", but this is only about silverwolf ranch. So I'll just keep my mouth shut.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Dang!--We always take a look as we pass by! Trippin'!


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Interesting.......

Samuel Joaquin Flores----

http://www.sectas.org/sfcchronicle.htm .... an excerpt....._"Samuel Joaquin Flores, spiritual leader of one of Mexico's largest and most  flamboyant evangelical churches, the Light of the World, which claims 1.5 million followers in Mexico and 5.5 million worldwide. (Religion experts believe the numbers are wildly exaggerated.) _ _The church, founded in 1926 by Flores' father, is based in the west-central city of Guadalajara, where it has a soaring cathedral the size of three football fields. _

 _Padilla, a former member of the sect, is a principal witness in one of the seven criminal cases pending against Joaquin. The charges include making death threats, breaking and entering, theft, defamation and assault. _

 _Even more explosive are charges against Joaquin and top aides of systematic child molesting going back decades. The allegations are too old to be prosecutable as criminal cases, but they form part of the basis for a case against the sect for violating Mexico's law on religious associations. _

 _ In a series of interviews, Padilla has described being abused at age 16 by Joaquin, who claimed, Padilla says, to be sexless "like an angel." _

 _ "A wound in your body will heal in a fortnight, or a month," Padilla said in an interview last year. "But it's been 17 years and my (psychological) wound has still not healed." _

_The sect, which is believed to recruit heavily among Mexican Americans living in California, is wealthy, secretive and extremely well-connected to Mexico's ruling Institutional Revolutionary Party (PRI). "......................_


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

sounds like we should call in the texas rangers.


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Sounds like a movie! Crazy!


----------



## BirdDog25 (Oct 24, 2007)

Interesting, it has always seemed a little strange


----------

